# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > New York City Travel Forum >  >  Macy's Thanksgiving Parade

## GramChop

Anyone ever been?  Advice?  Tips?

----------


## amyb

Me, as a child of 5 and as a grad student on a foto shoot for a film and video assignment.

The night before go to the location where they inflate the balloons-a fun pre event gathering

Dress warm. Try to make friends with someone with a high apartment window or balcony for a good overview.

Watch the faces in the  crowd for great shots. Wear comfortable shoes. Hold tight to little ones.I got separated for about two minutes from my dad and brother-I learned the meaning of terror that day.

----------


## MIke R

me..numerous times as a kid....

get there early...very early

or better yet...get a hotel room with a view...
we did that one year too...that was fun

forecast this year is for pretty warm weather

----------


## GramChop

Thanks, y'all!  Unfortunately, Ames, I don't know anyone with an apartment on the parade route.  I arrive Wednesday afternoon so viewing the inflate might just happen.

Sofia's with her other G-parents this year, so I won't have to worry about hanging onto her for dear life.  

I plan on staking out a spot near 6:00am somewhere on CPS closer to Columbus Circle.  I've heard they have to slow it down a bit right there to navigate the circle which will provide more photo time.

I've got my most comfy boots packed along with multiple layers of clothing.  I think I'm prepared.  Fingers crossed!

One more item about to get removed from "The List".

----------


## NHDiane

Missy - enjoy!  I'll look for you in the crowd  :)

----------


## rivertrash

Three families of us from Texas went to NYC for Thanksgiving a few years ago.  Planned to go to the parade.  It was cold.  Very cold.  We voted.  Democratic decision was made to blow off the parade and drink Bloody Marys.

----------


## phil62

Would've been my choice.

Phil

----------


## GramChop

> Three families of us from Texas went to NYC for Thanksgiving a few years ago.  Planned to go to the parade.  It was cold.  Very cold.  We voted.  Democratic decision was made to blow off the parade and drink Bloody Marys.



Great minds think alike.  This is already my "Plan B"

----------


## amyb

Today they say mild in Thursday--sunny and about 50 degrees

----------


## GramChop

Sounds like at least one of my prayers have been answered!  Thanks, Amy!!

Just scored a ticket to Verdi's _Aida_ at Lincoln Center.  NOW, I'm excited!

Dare I say I might have just ...  _tingled_ ...  ?

----------


## amyb

Tingle away,dear Missy.

----------


## JEK

What part of town are you staying in? Need some dining tips?

----------


## NYCFred

The balloons are inflated on 70th St and CPW....immediately south of the Museum of Natural History.....

Woulda bought ya a drink, but I'll be in Princeton NJ with fam....

Have fun. Forecast is for a beyootiful fall day, temps in the 50's..

----------


## marybeth

Missy,
I have no advice on the parade but wanted to wish you a wonderful time in my favorite city (and second fav island...). Please let us know all about your trip when you return.  We were planning to go this week as well, but backed out in favor of more unpacking and cleaning. <sigh>
Not sure of the rest of your plans but the MOMA is free Friday evenings, but it can get crowded. The Campbell Apt for cocktails and Oyster Bar in Grand Central are quintessential NYC.  Have fun!

mb

----------


## NYCFred

No "sneakers, running shoes" etc allowed in the Campbell Apt...

Ask me how I know....LOL

----------


## StBartFan2

Unless it has moved, I think Fred may have had a typo...it is 77th and 81st streets, right off of Central Park West.

----------


## GramChop

> What part of town are you staying in? Need some dining tips?



Midtown.  Here's my list so far:

Chat 'n Chew (16th/Bway)
Zoe's (Eldridge - Lower East Side)

What are your thoughts on great food, not too schwanky atmosphere, good for solo diners carrying a bag full of photo paraphernalia?

----------


## GramChop

> Missy,
> I have no advice on the parade but wanted to wish you a wonderful time in my favorite city (and second fav island...). Please let us know all about your trip when you return.  We were planning to go this week as well, but backed out in favor of more unpacking and cleaning. <sigh>
> Not sure of the rest of your plans but the MOMA is free Friday evenings, but it can get crowded. The Campbell Apt for cocktails and Oyster Bar in Grand Central are quintessential NYC.  Have fun!
> 
> mb



Thanks, Marybeth.  I'm definitely hitting up the MoMA and the Met.  Also have The Morgan Library on my radar.  

Thanks for the tip about the Campbell Apt and Oyster Bar...you may see a Facebook Check-in from there.  And, Fred....odds are you won't see me in sneakers unless you're up early and in Central Park!  Sorry to have missed you both, Fred and Marybeth.  Maybe next time...!

----------


## GramChop

> Unless it has moved, I think Fred may have had a typo...it is 77th and 81st streets, right off of Central Park West.



You are correct!  Already on my agenda Wednesday evening (thank you, Amy!!)

----------


## JEK

A couple that we love - Red Cat and Cookshop

http://www.theredcat.com/redcat.php


http://www.cookshopny.com

----------


## NYCFred

Chat n Chew is aimed at NYU and other broke students....cheap and quick, kinda like a low rent  diner. 

Better? Cafe Loup, on 13th just west of 6th ave.
Neighborhood place, not pricey but good food. Onion soup is great

Here's a nice spot...Robert.....2 columbus Circle, 9th floor 

*Robert* would be a great spot to watch the parade if you can get in....9th floor on Columbus Circle....not too pricey, IMO

----------


## NYCFred

> Originally Posted by StBartFan2
> 
> Unless it has moved, I think Fred may have had a typo...it is 77th and 81st streets, right off of Central Park West.
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct!  Already on my agenda Wednesday evening (thank you, Amy!!)



my bad...just look for the Museum...the balloons are easy to spot...LOL

----------


## GramChop

> Chat n Chew is aimed at NYU and other broke students....cheap and quick, kinda like a low rent  diner. 
> 
> Better? Cafe Loup, on 13th just west of 6th ave.
> Neighborhood place, not pricey but good food. Onion soup is great
> 
> Here's a nice spot...Robert.....2 columbus Circle, 9th floor 
> 
> *Robert* would be a great spot to watch the parade if you can get in....9th floor on Columbus Circle....not too pricey, IMO



Chat 'n Chew is my all-time favorite low-end diner in all of America. The mac 'n cheese is to die for, they serve Thanksgiving dinner all year round and the cherry pie is made with drugs....it has to be because I CRAVE it sometimes!!  I NEVER miss Chat 'n Chew when I'm in town!!

Your suggestion of Robert sounds delightful. Unfortunately, no room at the Inn for Turkey Day. I did, however score a table for Wednesday evening!  Nice spot for sunset it appears!  Thanks for the tip, Freddie!

----------


## GramChop

> A couple that we love - Red Cat and Cookshop
> 
> http://www.theredcat.com/redcat.php
> 
> 
> http://www.cookshopny.com



Sweet and sour chicken livers!  Cheddar grits. Bacon-wrapped winter squash stuffed dates!  Red Cat, here I come!  That may be a Saturday lunch stop.  Thanks, Pops!

----------


## JEK

Interesting bar too - don't ask for the popular call brands as the owner favors local and not so local micro distilleries.

----------


## StBartFan2

> Originally Posted by JEK
> 
> A couple that we love - Red Cat and Cookshop
> 
> http://www.theredcat.com/redcat.php
> 
> 
> http://www.cookshopny.com
> 
> ...



Thank you for the Red Cat reminder.  I have been planning to reserve there for the past month...just keep on forgeting. Now I will get to have those grits you mentioned at Dinner on December 2nd.

----------


## StBartFan2

> Originally Posted by NYCFred
> 
> Chat n Chew is aimed at NYU and other broke students....cheap and quick, kinda like a low rent  diner. 
> 
> Better? Cafe Loup, on 13th just west of 6th ave.
> Neighborhood place, not pricey but good food. Onion soup is great
> 
> Here's a nice spot...Robert.....2 columbus Circle, 9th floor 
> 
> ...



Be sure to request a window seat at Robert.  All the tables are good, window is great.

----------


## MIke R

I miss the ol Empire...

----------


## GramChop

> Originally Posted by gramchop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by NYCFred
> ...



I booked online but I called to beg for a window seat. She said there were no guarantees but my plea will be taken into account!  There is also live "lite" music, too.

----------


## GramChop

I'm at the gate just waiting my turn. Can't wait to get there and feel the City's energy again. There's nothing quite like it!

----------


## KevinS

:thumb up:

----------


## amyb

:laugh: 

I am so happy for you-have a ball!

----------


## NYCFred



----------


## amyb

Why thank you for this lovely present, Fred. I totally stopped everything and just enjoyed.


True story..
I used to be a salesperson-on the road. I had one customer who always gave me a hard time and nickel and dimed me to death. The orders were good, but she begrudged me every penny!

I told Phil I HAVE A DREAM!  I wanted to pull up to her store in a limo, and THEN have a BAND of Herald Trumpets and Horns playing NEW YORK NEW YORK as I walked in with my samples and order pad.

A good dream, no?

----------


## phil62

So now everyone knows what I have to live with!!!

Phil

----------


## LindaP

Awww.....you make her dreams come true Phil.....and she deserves them !  :)

----------


## JEK

From Missy to Freddie via iJEK!

----------


## Dennis

:thumb up:   :thumb up:   :thumb up:

----------


## NHDiane

Nice Missy!  Great view and drink choice.  Enjoy!  Anyway you can camp out until tomorrow morning???

----------


## amyb

Welcome. Looks like you made it to the Big Apple and your first post is a keeper!

----------


## JEK



----------


## amyb

Billy Joel and a saxophone solo to die for-thanks, John.

----------


## NYCFred

Cool. Nice place, nice shot. 

Enjoy, ma'am, and remember:

Keep your wallet in your FRONT pocket and DO NOT talk to strangers....

(eye contact is also frowned upon...LOL)

Happy Thanksgiving!!

----------


## GramChop

Look who I found last night.  I think I might REALLY love this city!

----------


## GramChop

> Cool. Nice place, nice shot. 
> 
> Enjoy, ma'am, and remember:
> 
> Keep your wallet in your FRONT pocket and DO NOT talk to strangers....
> 
> (eye contact is also frowned upon...LOL)
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving!!



You're funny, Fred.  It's obvious we've never met or you'd know that I DON'T meet at stranger!!  No eye contact?  How do you think I scored the above photo op?

----------


## GramChop

Spent a sobering day at Ground Zero just being thankful.  (After stuffing my face with Chat 'n Chew's delicious turkey dinner.  They did NOT disappoint!)

----------


## marybeth

Looks like you're having a blast!

----------


## GramChop

I am, Marybeth!  The weather has been perfect and people couldn't be nicer.  Fred....you need to get out more!

I'm meeting up with a friend for breakfast and the we will hit the Museums!  The Morgan Library is first on the list followed by the usual suspects, MoMA, MET, etc.

----------


## NHDiane

Schweet!  A meet and greet with Marino...looks like you are definitely having a grand time   :Wink:

----------


## NHDiane

These are beautiful Missy.

----------


## NYCFred

> Originally Posted by NYCFred
> 
> Cool. Nice place, nice shot. 
> 
> Enjoy, ma'am, and remember:
> 
> Keep your wallet in your FRONT pocket and DO NOT talk to strangers....
> 
> (eye contact is also frowned upon...LOL)
> ...




Gram, celebs up here are like pigeons. 
Either an annoyance or a traffic jam. Can't seem to get rid of em, and the damn tourists keep feeding them....LOL

----------


## NYCFred

BTW, it's gonna be 60 and sunny here today. 

Great day for the Highline if you've never been....

----------


## GramChop

> Originally Posted by gramchop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by NYCFred
> ...



Actually, he fed THIS tourist.  When I asked for the check for my cocktail, I was told Mr. Marino already took care of it!  I think I like pigeons!!!    :Wink:

----------


## GramChop

> BTW, it's gonna be 60 and sunny here today. 
> 
> Great day for the Highline if you've never been....



Have not been to the Highline...maybe tomorrow.

Today was museum/library day.  The Morgan, The MoMA and The Met.  Whew.  No WONDER I have a blister!  Resting up for my date with Broadway this evening.  I'm seeing the 2012 Tony winning Musical, _Once_.  Was originally planning to see _Aida_ at Lincoln Center, but obviously I had technically difficulties and my order didn't go through.  Oh well.

Tomorrow night I'm seeing KJ Denhert (a fellow lover of St Barth) at a club in the West Village.

For now, my feet are properly elevated, my tea is steeping and I am enjoying the sounds of city that doesn't sleep with the hotel window open wide!

----------


## amyb

I totally enjoyed ONCE-let me know what you think.

----------


## marybeth

You are hitting lots of great spots!  I agree, if the weather is good the Highline is a great place, and you can begin or end at the Chelsea Market for something to eat.  
Whatever you do, I know you'll have a wonderful time!

----------


## JEK

Say hey to KJ for me.

----------


## GramChop

> I totally enjoyed ONCE-let me know what you think.



Fabulous!  I was blown away!  From the pre-show, standing on the stage at the bar listening to the cast perform just steps away from me was amazing.  The actors are in perfect harmony with each other....a stellar cast.  And, the story...  Oh my!  I was completely removed from reality.  I bought the original cast recording and I have a feeling I will know every word to every song in no time flat.  Great music!  If I could only pick just one show to see, I'm glad it was this one.

Nice opportunity to personally congratulate Steve Kazee on his Best Actor (Musical) Tony win, too.

----------


## GramChop

> Say hey to KJ for me.




I will, Pops!

----------


## amyb

Just wonderful to watch you conquering the Big Apple

What's on for today?

----------


## GramChop

Mr. J.P. Morgan's Library sure houses a lot of Bibles.  Notice the date on Sir Walter Scott's Bible...1722!  And the Concordance...1550!  Whoa....that's old!

If you've never experienced the Pierpont Morgan Library, do it!  Original manuscripts and music scores, plus books, books and more books....old, old books.  Amazing.  My favorite stop in the City!

----------


## GramChop

> Just wonderful to watch you conquering the Big Apple
> 
> What's on for today?



Well....I think first stop will be J.Crew to buy a sweater to go under my light coat.  The past few day's mid-50's was perfect for my packed attire.  Today's low 40's is a bit chilly for my Texas-based blood.

Sofia has decided her bedroom's decor will revolve around carousel ponies so I shall venture into Central Park and photograph the famous Carousel for her.  Depending on the state of my feet and my chill-factor, I may continue my walk up to The Met.  After that....who knows!

----------


## NHDiane

Sounds like a perfect day to me!  Please share some of those photos of the ponies with us...that will make a wonderful gift for Sofia!  You are taking some big bites out of that Big Apple! Continue to enjoy

----------


## GramChop

[url=https://www.sbhonline.com/bbv-fusionattach-135/1353787911-image.jpg]/url] Il Molina is my new best friend!
(Sorry they're sideways...or maybe I'm the one sideways...it's possible!)

----------


## GramChop

This is how I feel about right now...

----------


## NHDiane

Missy, those pics are so darn big I can't see all of them on my screen!  Perhaps John can't shave them down a tad.  Did you get any photos for Sofia?  Where was that Lady Liberty photo taken?  I LOVE it.

----------


## GramChop

I'm sorry...I tried uploading directly from my iPhone.  Obviously, I didn't do a very good job.  Pops, Jbadeau...?  Can you assist, svp?

Diane...the carousel photo shoot didn't work out as well as anticipated.  Way too many kiddos on the ponies.

----------


## JEK

If you shoot landscape, they will be upright. Portrait requires a download and unchecking the rotate box.

----------


## JEK

Another tip for all photo posters -- don't just add the photos in Manage Files and let them default appear in the post. Click on the icon in the manage files box and they will be inserted in a readable size.

----------


## NHDiane

What a shame, such a terrific idea.  Was Lady Liberty photo at Macy's? I noticed the brown bag and that's a telling sign.  The food looks delish BTW

----------


## noel

> I'm sorry...I tried uploading directly from my iPhone.  Obviously, I didn't do a very good job.  Pops, Jbadeau...?  Can you assist, svp?
> 
> Diane...the carousel photo shoot didn't work out as well as anticipated.  Way too many kiddos on the ponies.



How do you upload to this site from an iPhone?

----------


## JEK

If you have iOS 6, you Click on Manage Files and follow the prompts to select the photo.

----------

